# Another turkey hunting rookie



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey all,


Looking at some previous posts it looks like I'm not the only new turkey hunter. This will be my second year looking for turkeys. I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on what general areas I should check out. 


I hunted down near Scipio last year but didn't see anything. Went scouting out by Grantsville(South and North Willow Canyons) last weekend but didn't see much either. Other areas I'm considering are all the walk in access areas up in Cache valley, looks like there's a lot of them, or maybe the Bountiful area. 


I know that's a lot of very different places but I just really have no clue where to look so any help is appreciated. Also, I have my shotgun, a box call, and a hen decoy, any other gear you guys recommend? Thank you!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

With most hunting, knowledge of an area is of prime importance. I suggest you pick a large area, say a Mt. range or forest that is known to hold the game you are after, in this case turkeys. Spend as much time there as possible doing fishing or hunting or just camping. Learn the canyons, creeks and drainages, the roads and trails. Zero in on an area that is close enough so you can visit it often. If Cache is close, hunt there. There are lots of turkeys around the Cache valley hills. The small pockets of turkey populations like out around Grantsville for example present many problems. Limited flocks of birds being the main problem. The amount of public property would be high on my list when looking for new areas to hunt. 

Knowledge of the game you hunt will come with experience. Turkeys aren't easy prey but are very rewarding hunting. Much of the knowledge you gain from hunting one species will cross over to other species. Good woodsmanship is the basic component to good hunting. Hunting is so much more than just going out, sitting on a vantage point and spotting game. 

If you love the outdoors, hunting is a great activity. Keep it up, you'll learn and become successful. It takes time.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

All the areas you list hold birds, so as BP says, pick an area you can learn close to home (if that applies here). Get out early morning and late evening and listen for birds. Scout likely areas (turkeys are water-centric. No water, no turkeys) and look for sign - tracks, poop, areas they have scratched out. If you find a roost tree, bonus! There will be lots of poop and feathers below those (don't hunt too close to a roost...especially in the evening or you will blow them out of the area. No turkey likes getting shot at while getting ready to fly up for the night). Find the above, and you'll find birds.

Other equipment? I'd get a jake decoy to go with your hen. Sometimes, this enrages Tom's and other Jake's, and they'll come in looking for a brouhaha. Get a diaphragm call and learn to use it! This keeps your hands free when you need them to be free.

Good luck!


----------



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you both for the replies! I really appreciate it. I think I’ll probably go check out the area east of bountiful this week after work since that’s the closest area to me. I’ll probably drive up Skyline drive and walk around a bit. I’ve heard there’s turkeys up there but that it can be hit or miss. Hopefully I hear or see something. Gonna try to get out as much as possible this month.


----------

